# Need AFX experts help with AJ's aluminum wheels



## ksangell (May 11, 2016)

I bought some aluminum wheel sets that are AJ's w/threaded axles. These wheels wobble around like a lopsided ball. I have been unable to get them straight. Checked axles on a piece of glass and they are straight, tried adjusting the position on the axle and jam nut but only get a slight improvement. The front wheels are press on type and have the same problem. Are there any secrets known to correct this problem or maybe just defective. Any help would be greatly appreciated. To make things worse I paid way to much money for these.


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

............


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

I expect that the problem that you have is one reason that threaded axles and wheels are not popular. If it was me I would stick with press on wheels. If you are keen on using aluminum wheels those would not be easy to come by, although JW's HO Speed Parts did sell a variety of press on aluminum wheels. I can't think of a good fix for the stuff that you have now outside of returning them.


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

Your right by checking the axles by rolling them on a flat surface and look for any wobbling, it is real easy for the threaded area to get bent, or maybe the wheel is not threaded straight, Screw the axle into the rim and check it for perpendicularity. There is also a little slop generally between the thread in the wheel and the axle, until you tighten it up to the jamb nut. Rich is right, this is a problem, but I have many straight sets that run just as tru as press on rims. As for the front press on type, do you have a wheel press tool, as these can easily be put on crooked without a press, it does not take much and you have a wobble

Boosted


----------



## ksangell (May 11, 2016)

Thanks to all that responded, I was able to get one set pretty straight by adjusting the wheel position on the axle, then tightening the jam nut. I will keep playing with the other set and see if that works.


----------



## LDThomas (Nov 30, 1999)

Once you get the wheels set, sand the tires true. Ready to run, then.


----------



## Ho$$mad1 (Jul 25, 2016)

*If you WANT thread-on wheels*, I have about 40 sets of Aj's fronts and rears..... Just let me know....Dennis


----------



## slotnut (May 14, 2009)

Dennis email me what u have to trade and what ur lookn for.


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Model Motoring use to carry aluminum screw on sets


----------

